# York Raceway 10th July 2011



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi all as you might know am am running my skyline in ((did not run the skyline as kepping to the 3000rpm for 1000 Miles  ....So me and my son went to york raceway hope you like the photos and videos 

>







>



http://img829.imageshack.us/img829

/5706/dsc00161edited.jpg














>







































>







>







Youtube my camcorder

***x202a;York Raceway 10th July 2011 Full HD part 1***x202c;‏ - YouTube

***x202a;York Raceway 10th July 2011 Full HD part 2***x202c;‏ - YouTube

***x202a;York Raceway 10th July 2011 Full HD part 3***x202c;‏ - YouTube

***x202a;York Raceway 10th July 2011 Full HD part 4***x202c;‏ - YouTube

***x202a;York Raceway 10th July 2011 Full HD part 5***x202c;‏ - YouTube

***x202a;York Raceway 10th July 2011 Full HD Burnout***x202c;‏ - YouTube

Hope you all like :thumbsup:


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

YEEEee HHHHAAAAAA!!!
I like the charger:thumbsup:


----------

